# STK4182II vs TDA 7294



## nicolasxd (Dic 23, 2011)

Buenos dias..
Estoy por ensamblar un amplificador para unos subwoofers que tengo en mi casa.
Tengo entendido que ambos amplificadores funcionan con 24V.
Tengo un transformador de 24V 7 Amp, y no me desido por cual de los dos amplificadores diseñar..

Lei en la pagina pablin que el tda 7294 entrega 50W RMS a 8ohms, y por otro lado en la pagina Contruyasuvideorockola el STK 4182II Entrega 50W x 2, Osea, el doble..
Yo ando buscando la mayor potencia en 24Voltios porque es el tranformador que me regalaron, y esta totalmente nuevo y sin uso y le quiero dar un buen uso con un buen amplificador, buscaba 100 watts RMS para mover unos subwoofer que tengo de 100Watts rms, Pero asta ahora no conseguí mucho a 24 voltios, porque el transformador que tengo es de una sola rama.

Necesito saber su opinion, gente que aya creado alguno de estos amplificadores que me den su recomendacion, busco los mejores grabes en 24 voltios como les dije antes, acompañado de buena potencia, diganme que seria mejor.

Saludos y espero sus recomendaciones !
Gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 23, 2011)

Ambos trabajan con 24V + 24V es decir fuente simétrica de 24V...eso como primera instancia..

Y luego, jamás vas a comparar un integrado Sanyo con un TDA...mejor el Sanyo


----------



## nicolasxd (Dic 24, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ambos trabajan con 24V + 24V es decir fuente simétrica de 24V...eso como primera instancia..
> 
> Y luego, jamás vas a comparar un integrado Sanyo con un TDA...mejor el Sanyo



Me tiro por el STK entonces ?
Yo mas que nada andaba buscando algo que funcionara con 24 y tire 100Watts RMS.
Pero si me decis que es mejor el STK que el TDA, me voy por el STK..
Cuandos watts rms tira el TDA 7294 ? Lei en la web de pablin que puede dar unos 50 RMS a 8 OHMS, el STK me parese que da exactamente lo mismo pero es stereo.

Que es lo que me combiene ?

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 24, 2011)

No es que uno convenga más que el otro..en potencia son similares...pero cambia 2 cosas:

El precio
La calidad

Sanyo es mejor y más caro, pero sólo conviene si es sanyo original y no una copia china (que hay muchas)

Y ya te digo, a 24Vcc van a funcionar, pero sólo amplificando media onda, bajo rendimiento etc...esos van a +24V y -24V


----------



## nicolasxd (Dic 24, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> No es que uno convenga más que el otro..en potencia son similares...pero cambia 2 cosas:
> 
> El precio
> La calidad
> ...



Claro, pero yo utilizo un doblador de tencion, el cual me sirve para alimentar a ambos amplificadores con un tranfomador simple..

El STK lo consigo al mismo precio que el TDA 7294, el original, Unos $20 argentinos, lo del pcb despues no vale nada, solo es baquelita, y componentes...

Si sanyo es mejor armo el sanyo ?
Yo andaba buscando la mayor potencia posible..
El sanyo funciona a 4 ohms ? o 2 ohms ?
Lei por ahi que si o si funciona con un filtro pasa grabes activo porque uno pasivo quema la etapa de salida.

Decime si son similares, porque jamas arme ninguno de los dos, y antes de gastar en un TDA, si vos decis que es mejor el sanyo, Voy por el sanyo, pero yo ando buscando un buen rendimiento en grabes, porque es para un subwoofer..


----------



## fas0 (Dic 30, 2011)

ponelo a 4 y vas a ver como vuela 15 metros y en 2... no se, la luna? jaja 

el STK suena muy bien, pero tiene que ser bueno, uno trucho puede durar un suspiro. yo armé ese de videorockola y va muy bien.

20$ arg un stk? un 7294??... si es asi, son mas truchos que billete de 3$. El TDA anda cerca de los 40+/-

el stk anda por los 50 en adelante.

despues, tema trafo.. con ese de 24V te alcanza para el STK 4172 (40+40w), para el STK4192 (50+50) necesitás un trafo de 27V o algo asi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2011)

el tda7294 lo consegui a 13 pesos cada uno en electrónica nakama,zona sur lomas de zamora(la semana pasada)
porque no usas un tda2050 ?????? ese ic acepta alimentación con fuente simple no simétrica ,para aprovechar el transformador


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 30, 2011)

ya que están hablando un poco de precios serian amables de referirse en dolares norteamericanos para uno guiarse mas y saber a ciencia cierta cuanto les costo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2011)

tda7294 = 4 dolares  mas bien 3,50 a 4 dolares


----------



## fas0 (Dic 31, 2011)

es verdad, perdón... confundi el precio con el LM3886


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 31, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> ya que están hablando un poco de precios serian amables de referirse en dolares norteamericanos para uno guiarse mas y saber a ciencia cierta cuanto les costo



sacando cuentas:
3.5*2.8=9.8
entonces aproximadamente en soles daria s/.10.00 dies nuevos soles 
estaria costando un billete de 10 nuevos soles


----------



## nicolasxd (Ene 2, 2012)

El tda 2050 no tiene los suficientes watts como para mover un subwoofer de 15 pulgadas..
Lo necesito para subwoofer..
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2012)

*pablin.com*  que si funciona  

Hola Nico hablando en serio si subis una foto del parlante (bocina, speaker, etc como le llamen en tu pais) que si esta bueno te paso algo otiginal que aguante porque las cosa varian 100Watts sobre 15" deja que hablar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2012)

nicolasxd dijo:


> El tda 2050 no tiene los suficientes watts como para mover un subwoofer de 15 pulgadas..
> Lo necesito para subwoofer..
> Saludos


pode dos en puente¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ yo vi un ampli para sudwoofer con un solo tda2050 y fuente simple y suena


----------



## nicolasxd (Ene 10, 2012)

Hola, gracias a todos por su ayuda, ya arme el ampli, con tda 7294 en mono, con un trafo simple de 24voltios, a 7 amperes, y funciona realmente un espectáculo! Supero todas, absolutamente todas mis expectativas! Ni me quiero imaginar lo que son dos tda 7294 en modo bridge, deben empujar como los dioses, unos subwoofer lanzar de 12 " que tenia aca, bobina de 2 pulgadas, lo ase volar!!!
Muy buen sonido por un buen precio, la verdad, un muy buen amplificador para subwoofer, !!!
Cuando pueda subire fotos !!


----------

